
Google’s Orkut Drops Support for IE6 - peter123
http://mashable.com/2009/08/11/orkut-ie6/
======
johns
Remember when Wired.com was the first to launch a site that was XHTML and it
was news? Then other sites followed suit and they got attention but slowly it
wasn't newsworthy anymore. That's what I hope happens with "X drops support
for IE6" stories. And soon.

~~~
treyp
Sorry, but I want to hear about the big ones. Orkut, not so much, but if a top
100 site drops support, that's news to me. It'd help me convince my clients to
drop support, too.

~~~
halo
Orkut is the 125th most popular site in the world according to Alexa (yes, I
know that's an unreliable metric). This is fantastic news... if you're in
Brazil.

------
zargon
Orkut still exists?

------
LegionSB
Why is this story in English? The only people who care read Portuguese.

~~~
rglullis
How about this: Orkut is not Brazil-exclusive. It has large groups of people
from India, Iran, Pakistan, Japan and even the US. These groups of people most
likely don't speak Portuguese, but they have English as a second language.

